# Sensor de corriente de salida



## Jesus Spain (May 31, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Este circuito es un sensor de corriente de salida que según mis cálculos disparará con corrientes de salida de unos 10 A. A ver si pueden ayudarme a disipar algunas dudas a la hora de analizar la función de cada componente del circuito ya que mis conocimientos de optoelectrónica son algo limitados . 

1.- ¿Cuál es la función de R76 y R77? No provocan que el nivel bajo del sensor de Iout esté más alejado de los 0 V (si no estuvieran tendríamos que el nivel bajo sería igual a la Vce de saturación del transistor asociado al fotodiodo, que tiene un valor típico de 0.1 V. Con R76 y R77 tendremos unos 0.5 V)
¿Tal vez sea para aumentar la velocidad de reacción del optoacoplador? 

2.- ¿El condensador C42 es un condensador de supresión de transitorios para derivar a masa ruidos provenientes de la tensión de alimentación de +5 V? 
¿Por qué ese valor tan bajo de capacidad y no el típico valor de 100 nF?

3.- ¿Debemos suponer que con la Vf proporcionada en el datasheet para el emisor (Vf=1.33 V @ If=16 mA), el IRED emitirá suficiente radiación infrarroja como para que el fotodiodo conduzca una corriente suficiente para saturar a su transistor asociado? 
¿O dicho transistor saturará para Vf inferirores a esos 1.33 V?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## opamp (May 31, 2013)

Segun mis cálculos se activaría con 5ADC.
Para 10A con 0.22 Ohm sería suficiente.
Segun la Fig 1 del PDF Vf  puede ser menor pero te indican Vf:1.33V para asegurar que en frío también actue la protección de corriente.


----------



## Jesus Spain (May 31, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Segun mis cálculos se activaría con 5ADC.
> Para 10A con 0.22 Ohm sería suficiente.
> Segun la Fig 1 del PDF Vf  puede ser menor pero te indican Vf:1.33V para asegurar que en frío también actue la protección de corriente.



¿Has tenido en cuenta que durante un semiciclo la tensión en uno de los resistores de ecualización será 0 puesto que el transistor de salida asociado estará cortado?

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo opamp.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2013)

Amigo, debes proteger, el diodo emisor del optoacoplador, mediante un diodo zener, ya que si por algun motivo tanto la resistencia R48 o R52 se abre, puede estropearlo.


----------



## Jesus Spain (May 31, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, debes proteger, el diodo emisor del optoacoplador, mediante un diodo zener, ya que si por algun motivo tanto la resistencia R48 o R52 se abre, puede estropearlo.



¿Te refieres a que la corriente de salida del amplificador se derive hacia el IRED emisor al quedar abierta el resistor?

Un saludo.


----------



## opamp (May 31, 2013)

Jesus Spain, no conozco tu fuente de voltaje , supuse que era una fuente regulada , Vdc regulado, no  entiendo lo de los semiciclos .

Amigo Gudino sabemos que R48 y R52 se diseñan para que trabajen aliviados , "sobredimensionados en potencia", ya que es el sensor de Amperaje y es muy difícil que se abran por la I de trabajo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Jesus Spain, no conozco tu fuente de voltaje , supuse que era una fuente regulada , Vdc regulado, no  entiendo lo de los semiciclos .
> 
> Amigo Gudino sabemos que R48 y R52 se diseñan para que trabajen aliviados , "sobredimensionados en potencia", ya que es el sensor de Amperaje y es muy difícil que se abran por la I de trabajo.



Coincido contigo, el comentario de Jesus Spain, no es muy claro.
Amigo, opamp, nunca subestimes el daño de un componente. No esta de mas invertir en pocos centavos, para obtener mas seguridad.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 1, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Jesus Spain, no conozco tu fuente de voltaje , supuse que era una fuente regulada , Vdc regulado, no  entiendo lo de los semiciclos .
> 
> Amigo Gudino sabemos que R48 y R52 se diseñan para que trabajen aliviados , "sobredimensionados en potencia", ya que es el sensor de Amperaje y es muy difícil que se abran por la I de trabajo.


 
Disculpen, no me he explicado bien . Es un sensor de corriente de salida de la etapa de salida (clase AB push-pull) de un amplificador de potencia. R48 y R52 son los resistores igualadores de carga (mas de un par de salida).

Un saludo y gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------

